# While I was on vacation Sagan got scruffy!



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I spent a week visiting my parents and my boyfriends parents..left Sagan with the owner of the salon I work at and he was able to play with her dogs and his sister for a whole week! He must have had fun but his sister made lots of little knots in his coat.

I bathed him at home..and after not being very happy with the result I bathed him again in the salon with the good products (isle of dogs) and LOVE it. It made him so much easier to work with...I should have gone BACK over his coat with the clippers but..I was tired and I figured he looked good as it is..at least he wasn't knotted anymore.

I bathed him, brushed home, got every little knot out using some of the coat handler spray I have.. and he looks fantastic. I'll post the before pics as well.

As he is getting older he's reminding me of Gunther which is a very very good thing. I was looking through Gunthers pics on Flickr the other day and some of the facial shots reminded me of Sagan. I hope it carries on until he's older!

(I'd love to see puppy pics of Gunther!)


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Ohh, look at that perfect shiny black nose!!  Sagan always makes me smile, whether he's scruffy or fluffy. He is such a cute little man.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I love him....I Just really do. Nice pictures and all that but he would look good in a Polaroid!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

He does look wonderful!!!! Love that face, going to be a beautiful adult. Gunther? Do you mean Ingrid' boy?


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

handsome baby


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

spoowhisperer said:


> He does look wonderful!!!! Love that face, going to be a beautiful adult. Gunther? Do you mean Ingrid' boy?


Yep..she used to be a member on here but I don't think she posts that often anymore. She does still reply to PM's though!


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

*So handsome!
Love the third pic from the top, he looks so happy! And that second pic at the bottom, my oh my he cleans up well!*


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

He looks MAWVALOUS!!!!

I love IOD as well. It really does make a huge difference  Aidian, you should try the 4 Control spray! It works so good with brush outs.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Sagan is cute no matter what. He sure looks nice and fluffy though after his bath. Bet he smells good, too!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

The second picture reminds me of Garth from Wayne's World!
He's so handsome, Sagan, not Garth.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Aidan, Is Sagan related to Gunther? I love looking at pictures of him on Flickr. Ingrid's photos are some of my favs. Gorgeous location and house too!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Heck, I'd have taken him off your hands scruffy and dirty (he he!)! He is quite a looker, wish I "cleaned up" that purdy!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_GOSH! That boy just cleans up so well!! He looks all nice and soft and cuddly again!! I just love his black points in all that white. Hope you had a great vacation.
_


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

He does clean up well. Looks great!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

You KNOW I love this boy. Whagt a Hottie McButterpants he is!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Nope, he's not related to Gunther at all! I also love looking at Gunthers pics on Flickr. Very pretty place to live and a beautiful dog to match.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh, I have such a crush on little Sagan. That boy just doesn't take a bad picture!!! Dirty, wet, perfectly groomed - such a looker. I also love Gunther, wish Ingrid would post more pictures of him on the forum.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't think Sagan is ever going to have an awkward puppy phase! He is absolutely beautiful! I love his beautiful face


----------



## Jelena (Aug 20, 2010)

He is too cute, I could eat him up!
Give him a kiss for me!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Aidan:

Your dog looks AWSOME !!

I LOVE Ile Of Dogs.. best product ever and I use it on my show dogs and so does my handler.. We swear by it.. It grows tons of coat. Expensive but worth every penny and you can dilute it 50 : 1 so not that bad.


----------

